# Lazetic out. Non ancora al 100%.



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic non è in panchina nemmeno contro l'Empoli. Il giovane attaccante non è ancora al 100%.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

up


----------



## Gamma (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> up



Abbiamo Giroud che sembra reggere, Ibra che sta tornando e Rebic che, per quanto stia facendo schifo, pare integro.
Dobbiamo giocare una decina di partite da qui alla fine, non serve buttare questo ragazzo nella mischia in questo momento, si rischia solo di bruciarlo.

Il suo ex campionato ha tempistiche diverse dal nostro, lasciamolo lavorare in pace e la prossima stagione lo valuteremo.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic non è in panchina nemmeno contro l'Empoli. Il giovane attaccante non è ancora al 100%.


Perché per fare 10 min bisogna essere al 100%...


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic non è in panchina nemmeno contro l'Empoli. Il giovane attaccante non è ancora al 100%.



Bah


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Marzo 2022)

Ahahaha hanno preso i resti di Lazetic e non lo sapevano


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic non è in panchina nemmeno contro l'Empoli. Il giovane attaccante non è ancora al 100%.


Ha preso il posto di pellegri.
Letteralmente .


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic non è in panchina nemmeno contro l'Empoli. Il giovane attaccante non è ancora al 100%.



Oggetto misterioso.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ha preso il posto di pellegri.
> Letteralmente .



Era rimasto un posto letto libero in infermeria


----------



## UDG (12 Marzo 2022)

Altro che possibile nuovo Vlahovic


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic non è in panchina nemmeno contro l'Empoli. Il giovane attaccante non è ancora al 100%.


Arriverà prima la fine del green pass o l'esordio di Lazetic?
Ai posteri la risposta.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

O è a davvero cocci (e mi pare strano, considerato che è un ragazzino) o è robetta e magari stanno aspettando fine stagione per mandarlo in prestito.


----------



## UDG (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> O è a davvero cocci (e mi pare strano, considerato che è un ragazzino) o è robetta e magari stanno aspettando fine stagione per mandarlo in prestito.


O magari si è già infortunato


----------



## Mika (12 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> O magari si è già infortunato


Non si è infortunato. Si allena regolarmente in gruppo.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic non è in panchina nemmeno contro l'Empoli. Il giovane attaccante non è ancora al 100%.


ora lo ripongono nella scatola ed ecco servito l'acquisto estivo


----------



## UDG (12 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non si è infortunato. Si allena regolarmente in gruppo.


Per fortuna, allora era un po' appesantito per il cenone di fine anno


----------



## Cataldinho (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Era rimasto un posto letto libero in infermeria


Magari ricevono sovvenzionamenti in base ai posti letto occupati, non potevano lasciarne uno libero. Si rischiava la manutenzione del prato


----------



## diavolo (12 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ora lo ripongono nella scatola ed ecco servito l'acquisto estivo


Assist alla Rui Costa per Pellegatti.


----------



## sampapot (13 Marzo 2022)

altro oggetto misterioso...spero che non serva....mancano solo 10 partite + eventuale finale di coppa Italia


----------



## ilPresidente (13 Marzo 2022)

I giovani si aspettano 
Kalulu é partito nono difensore del pacchetto arretrato e oggi é imho 4 dietro Tomori, Theo é Kjaer - per l’esperienza e leadership.
Chi commenta sulla lunga assenza del ragazzo ha mai fatto una preparazione atletica ad alti livelli?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2022)

Critiche gratuite, Kalulu arrivó a Giugno e esordi a Dicembre dello stesso anno. 
Lazetic non ha niente, si è allenato fino a Sabato pomeriggio.


----------



## Giofa (13 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Critiche gratuite, Kalulu arrivó a Giugno e esordi a Dicembre dello stesso anno.
> Lazetic non ha niente, si è allenato fino a Sabato pomeriggio.


Ma allora perché non aggregarlo alla primavera per qualche partita?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma allora perché non aggregarlo alla primavera per qualche partita?


Perché l hai preso per la prima squadra, bisogna spegnere i riflettori su questo ragazzo e lasciarlo libero di crescere. Ha 18 anni appena compiuti, la pressione, l ironia e le critiche gli fanno solo male. 
È forte, ma lasciamogli il tempo che gli serve.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic non è in panchina nemmeno contro l'Empoli. Il giovane attaccante non è ancora al 100%.


Beh a questo punto questo acquisto diventa un mistero buffo, anche perché non è costato mezzo milione o meno, come sarebbe per una classica scommessa da squadra primavera, ma è arrivato per la prima squadra. Sinora ha giocato meno di pellegri addirittura


----------



## El picinin (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma perché sempre dubbi,quando è arrivato Kalulu giocava? Ha avuto il suo apprendimento,e ora vediamo cosa e diventato,un po' di pazienza.


----------



## neversayconte (13 Marzo 2022)

è almeno da quel milan monza, amichevole estiva di agosto 2020, che ne tesso le lodi. dovete darmene atto, basta controllare i miei messaggi


----------



## King of the North (13 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Altro che possibile nuovo Vlahovic


Non ha giocato nemmeno un minuto e già lo etichettate? Vabbè che se fosse per gli utenti avremmo già dovuto vendere Leao…….
Qualcosa mi dice che qui dentro nessuno fa il direttore sportivo di professione


----------



## UDG (13 Marzo 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Non ha giocato nemmeno un minuto e già lo etichettate? Vabbè che se fosse per gli utenti avremmo già dovuto vendere Leao…….
> Qualcosa mi dice che qui dentro nessuno fa il direttore sportivo di professione


Non è che possiamo giocare tutte le partite con il solo Giroud e nonno Ibra


----------

